
Parse is shutting down, shall I migrate to another BaaS or Parse OSS offering? - b123400
http://parse-hosting.oursky.com/blog/2016-02-03-parse-shutdown
======
jliptzin
I guess I'm old fashioned, but I never really "got" Parse and other hosted
backend services. It's easy enough to build a backend that talks to a mongo-
like database (for the vast majority of use cases), especially with help from
the hundreds of awesome and free libraries/drivers out there. Plus, you don't
have the risk of some business executive randomly deciding to kill your
backend, and when you're debugging, it's one less chance of the bug being in
the platform you're relying on and not your code (which is something you can
immediately do something about).

~~~
jacalata
Not old fashioned so much as unable to understand the variety of backgrounds,
skills and priorities that app developers have.

~~~
jliptzin
Well, if an app developer can't figure out how to store and retrieve user data
in a simple nosql database, or set up a simple cloud server, or believes a
backend is not worth spending any time on, I wouldn't have high hopes for that
app.

------
itaysk
I guess many will jump ahead and offer easy migration such as Azure:
[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-welcomes-
parse-...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-welcomes-parse-
developers/)

(disclaimer: I work for Microsoft)

~~~
mayyuen318
Yap but most of these migrations only migrate the data but left our Parse
CloudCode, Web Hook, Background Jobs, etc.

Not to mention the on-going maintenance of Parse Server such as upgrade /
security patch.

So a parse hosting service is to keep expanding offers on top of Parse Server
open source implementation, and help provide the same hassle-free services
some app developers looking for.

------
endel
Previous code-base should rely on your own parse-server hosting IMHO. The
dream of not worrying about servers AT ALL isn't exactly tangible, I think.

I've written a short introduction to a BaaS I've been working on in the last
couple of years, it would be great if we as a community embrace new ideas and
have another good tool to do a great job as Parse had been doing:
[https://medium.com/@endel/hook-open-source-alternative-to-
pa...](https://medium.com/@endel/hook-open-source-alternative-to-parse-com-
written-in-php-ad25d26c625)

~~~
toomuchtodo
> The dream of not worrying about servers AT ALL isn't exactly tangible, I
> think.

Devops here. My bread and butter is people who start with "not worrying about
servers" who eventually have to transition to "year, I'm gonna have to worry
about servers".

------
timsayshey
Some quick feedback. You guys need to offer a "Hobbyist" plan for around
$30-60/per month. Otherwise you are really only shooting for a very small
portion of Parse users with your base price starting at $199/per month. Then
again that just leaves the market open for someone else to offer more
affordable prices. Good luck.

~~~
mayyuen318
Thanks! Actually, we're working on it. The key is for that price range we need
to do it on shared hosting (instead of dedicated servers); We will put up a
waiting list for people who are interested in "Hobbyist plan" soon.

------
icn2
I am not using parse's backend services. I am using its push services. Has
anyone had experience with Amazon Simple Notification Service? I am thinking
switch to aws sns
([https://aws.amazon.com/sns/](https://aws.amazon.com/sns/)).

------
jonathanpeterwu
Take the time to move it to a self-hosted setup. You're already dealing with a
company shutting down their own service.

Best thing you can do is be self-sufficient and self-reliant.

------
puppetmaster3
Yes. AWS lambda.

It's micro services. Remember 2000 data centers? Everyone was afraid to go
Cloud.

I predict cloud is going to die, like it or not, up next is microservices by
many names.
[http://www.programmableweb.com/apis/directory](http://www.programmableweb.com/apis/directory)

That is the future.

------
notliketherest
An ironic 500 server error appears.

~~~
mayyuen318
May from parse-hosting.oursky.com here, sorry as we are hosting the landing
page on Heroku (yea I know it is ironic but it get the job done quickly), so
when there was a spike of traffic it shows the 500 error.

For parse-hosting, we will host each paid client on a dedicated AWS account,
which is a different thing :)

------
david90
Most of developers will worry about _any_ other BaaS will shit down as Parse
does. A new alternative might be in a way of "take-away-parse" hosting
solution. Not necessarily open-source but would be nice if it is.

~~~
aikah
> Not necessarily open-source but would be nice if it is.

I don't see any product like this succeeding if it doesn't allow customers to
install the app on their own servers, frankly it's the end of wall gardened
BaaS solutions, period. Firebase and co aren't going to fool anyone on that
matter, they need to release an opensource version.

------
nodamage
It's probably worth pointing out that if you have existing released apps that
depend on Parse and you want to preserve data continuity, it's pretty much
necessary to transition to Parse Server.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
No disadvantages to your service? Come on.

